# Irrigation poly pipe types?



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

I need to install couple of extra zones.
I started looking at pipes 3/4 inch and 1 inch size
And I Realise mejor price gap

$ 20 for 100 feet at home depot to $ 60 for 100 feet at local sprinkler store.
I cannot figure out why such a difference, can someone educate me on this?

Thanks


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What rating? Psi?


----------



## jack01 (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the tip.
I checked , $ 20 at home depot is at 125 PSI, the $ 60 is at 250 PSI


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You don't need the 250psi type.


----------

